# Chippewa Falls WI FurMeet



## MikiWhiteWolf (Jun 3, 2012)

ON HOLD! ( the meet up is on hold due to lack of rsvp. fur meet will be some time next month)

NOTE: PLEASE RSVP!

Chippewa falls FurMeet
June 23rd
12:00-4:00pm 
Irvine Park at the picnic area near the Dam (unless spot is taken)
Signs will be posted!

Come and have fun! Non suiters are more than welcome to join! There will be Food and water along with other drinks.
Please bring a dish to pass! A headless area will be available for suiters to pop the top in privacy. We will be taking
a walk around the park and visiting the zoo area. This is just a relaxing meet and greet. Any question Private message
me or http://imyourbeautifulnote.deviantart.com/


----------



## Voyex (Aug 7, 2016)

I saw this too late (wish I was 4 years earlier)! did anyone show up?


----------

